# Fluvial Aquasky or Plant 3.0 for a low tech tank



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi. I am getting a 240 litre 63 gallon tank and want to fill it with fairly easy plants. I need a lighting system and just wonder if anyone had any ideas between the Fluval Aquasky and the Fluval Plant 3.0?

Any ideas would be much appreciated,

Dom


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey,

I use the Fluval Aquasky led light on my 60 gallon mbuna tank. 
Great light and and timing options.

I have mine gradually fade up in the morning before I feed them, then dips back to black after 90 mins. Then comes on again about 5pm till 9pm.

I only have mine on a max brightness of 50 percent, anything brighter and I feel the fishes colours look washed out. 
It's nice to be able to blend the mix of red, blue and green to get the exact colour you desire.

With correct amount of feed, balance and amount the light stays on I have minimal algae build up on the glass and rocks.

I don't have real plants in my tank so can't really comment if it would be any good for them, but brightness is plentiful.


----------

